# Mega G Red Bull...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Any idea what these are worth?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I`ll give ya $3.00 Plus say $4.00 shipping... Heck Make it Canadian currency too! :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Not sure how many variations of these their are, but they seem to be quite pricey.
I have a "Full Tilt" MegaG body that looks exactly like it.......kinda...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Not sure how many variations of these their are, but they seem to be quite pricey.
> I have a "Full Tilt" MegaG body that looks exactly like it.......kinda...


seems to me I read that there was a licensing issue and they had to stop making the Red Bull


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Apparently they're worth a fair bit.
TossedMan took his out of the blister pack,and ran it,now he's kicking his rear,lol:thumbsup:

Do you still have the orginal chassis,it'll have removable bulkheads Dan,as they only came on the early release chassis's,the ones not available anymore


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Hornet said:


> Apparently they're worth a fair bit.
> TossedMan took his out of the blister pack,and ran it,now he's kicking his rear,lol:thumbsup:
> 
> Do you still have the orginal chassis,it'll have removable bulkheads Dan,as they only came on the early release chassis's,the ones not available anymore


nope, just this one loose body


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/HO-Scale-/1...sct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=25

They were pulling about 100.00 sealed. Loose. not as much, and without the chassis a little less.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The Red Bull was one of the first four Mega-Gs released:

Champ Car #3 - Team Forsythe (Paul Tracy)
Champ Car #21 - Red Bull
Champ Car #5 - Aussie Vineyards (Will Power)
Champ Car #4 - Oz-Jet DP01 (Robert Doombos)

All four could initially be bought for anywhere from $25-$40 when first introduced. I remember passing on them because (at the time) I thought even $25 (or at least $100 for a set of 4) was too high a price to pay for non-collectable cars when new JL, Lifelike and Tyco could still be found for well under $20. I have since gotten the other three.

It became a highly sought-after car once the licensing was lost. I don't know if there were less of these produced than the other three, but once the licensing problem became know, the price skyrocketed and the supply disappeared. They may have been pulled from inventory or just snatched up.

As to value...when news broke about the license problem, they were going for silly money. I have seen them listed for $150 and sell for that price. Now that the frenzy has ended, I don't know what a NIB piece, or just a loose body, would bring.

Joe


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

The last unopened, packaged Red Bull Mega G car I saw listed on ebay went for $177.50. That was back in November. I've seen bodies alone go for around $100, but of course those auction item prices can vary wildly.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Quite honestly, if you are that interested in getting a Red Bull F1, buy the Carrera Go 1/43 version. You can get them sometimes for less than $15 (new) and they look great.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Got it last week!!!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I have one of the original versions with the chassis still under it. Opened the blister and put it in my case. Never even been on a track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I was watching this on the bay and.... wow...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-RARE-A...bcEmFA72Wwq7QNLIzzED4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I have one exactly like it, but out of the pack...



.... and it says full tilt on it....


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

At nearly $250, I wonder if that makes the MG Red Bull the fastest to appreciate in value of all the RTR models in recent times. Meanwhile my pretty cars continue to increase in value at around .0000001% per annum........


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Jisp said:


> At nearly $250, I wonder if that makes the MG Red Bull the fastest to appreciate in value of all the RTR models in recent times. Meanwhile my pretty cars continue to increase in value at around .0000001% per annum........


The only car I can remember coming close to this in recent years was the 55 Chevy silver chrome club car from Auto World. They shot up to about $150 within weeks. I don't know what the going price for them is today.

Joe


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Todd aren't you glad you're using yours,he he he:wave:


----------

